# 3-rail American Flyer question



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Is the 3-rail track i see advertised as American Flyer track on eBay actually spaced to S-Scale, or is it just O-gauge track? If it's the former, can 3-rail locos be converted to 2-rail?

Charles.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Three rail is O and have never heard of converting one to the other.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Ah well then, okay. Was curious about the early stuff. Was it still 1/64 scale even though it was running on O track? Or was it 1/48 scale like Lionel?

Charles.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would suspect 1/48th. Some of the AF sites would have that information. I would hate to make it easy for you.
( in other words I do not know)
Try my flyer trains.org.


----------



## Major (Dec 22, 2010)

AC Gilbert introduce 3/16ths "Tru Scale" trains in 1938. Yes this was S-Scale running on O scale track. I have most of these pre war locomotives and cars. During the post war years Gilbert offered standard S-Scale trucks to convert the cars to run on S-Scale track. Except for the cylinders the post war locomotives used the same exact molds, just now they were running on S-scale chassis. 

Gilbert did make and sell S-scale on O gauge track post war for a little over a year to use up existing stocks.


----------

